# Danity Kane "Damaged"



## LaurelLiz (Jan 24, 2008)

Danity Kane has a new single "Damaged". I love it. It sounds like international pop/dance. 

Check it out on any of their myspace pages:
MySpace.com - Aundrea Fimbres - - R&B / Pop / Hip Hop - www.myspace.com/officialaundreafimbres
MySpace.com - Dawn Richard (The Ultimate MTB is Coming to MTV) - DANITY KANE (the album)...3/11/08...THE RETURN - Pop / Hip Hop / R&B - www.myspace.com/dawnrichard


----------



## aziajs (Jan 24, 2008)

Not bad.


----------



## tomodachi_usagi (Jan 27, 2008)

im feelin it


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Jan 27, 2008)

Not really my kind of thing to be honest.


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 28, 2008)

Pretty good!


----------



## trojanpopcorn (Jan 28, 2008)

I love it!  I love danity kane and cant wait for all their stuff.  I really want to watch the new series of MTB but it wont come to the UK for agesssssss......


----------



## milamonster (Apr 9, 2008)

love this song!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 9, 2008)

catchy song but I'm not really impressed by danity kane as a whole. :|


----------



## anjecakes (Apr 12, 2008)

I love that Dawn actually wrote it.

It's a good song! =)


----------



## Brittni (Apr 12, 2008)

Agreed... It's catchy but actually kind of funny sounding the way they sing damaged.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 12, 2008)

i really like it.. i like their first one aswell


----------



## TangoMango (Apr 14, 2008)

It's been stuck in my head for awhile! I really like the song 'Bad Girl' from their album too.


----------



## braidey (Apr 14, 2008)

I love that song


----------



## Tashona Helena (Apr 14, 2008)

i can't stop listing to the album...lol I love it.


----------



## astronaut (Apr 17, 2008)

"Are are are are you"

Why do I like that part so much? lol


----------



## sofabean (Apr 27, 2008)

it's really catchy!


----------



## TinynFabulous (May 5, 2008)

I love this song.  They're so great to dance too.

And! the makeup (most of it) in the video is awesome.


----------



## Rennah (May 9, 2008)

Whenever I hear this song, I think of Chris Crocker & his girlish body.

YouTube - Chris Crocker is Damaged!


----------



## LaurelLiz (Jun 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TinynFabulous* 

 
_I love this song.  They're so great to dance too.

And! the makeup (most of it) in the video is awesome._

 
Yeah the makeup is awesome! Someone should do an FOTD or tutorial for it.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jun 5, 2008)

This song is well good !!


----------

